# Error when installing Apache



## Ant0k (May 5, 2014)

Hello all! 

I'm trying to install Apache on FreeBSD, but I have an error and the installation is stopped.

This is the error:


```
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/.packlist: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/gettext.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

I'm using FreeBSD 8.4 64 bits. Can someone help me ?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2014)

The default Perl version is currently 5.16. Follow these procedures but replace  perl5.12 with the perl5.14 you have.


```
20140214:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.12
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  Perl 5.12 has been removed.  The default Perl is lang/perl5.16.

  pkg(8) users:
    1) Update the origin to point to 5.16:
       pkg set -o lang/perl5.12:lang/perl5.16

    2) Upgrade perl and all dependencies:
       pkg install -Rf lang/perl5.16

  Portupgrade users:
    0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
       pkgdb -Ff

    1) Reinstall new version of Perl (5.16):
       portupgrade -o lang/perl5.16 -f lang/perl5.12

    2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
       portupgrade -fr lang/perl5.16

  Portmaster users:
    portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.12

    Conservative:
      portmaster p5-

    Comprehensive (but perhaps overkill):
      portmaster -r perl-

    Note: If the "perl-" glob matches more than one port specify the name of
      the Perl directory in /var/db/pkg explicitly.  Also, depending on when
      perl 5.12 was installed last, the prefix may be perl-, perl5- or
      perl5.12-.
```


----------



## Ant0k (May 6, 2014)

Didn't work. Always the same errors.


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

I'd like to see the whole install log. Please copy to pastebin and provide a link.


----------



## Ant0k (May 6, 2014)

Hmm I don't have the complete log :/ I closed the session and if I restart the installation I have just this : http://pastebin.com/YRYzkjx9


----------



## Ant0k (May 8, 2014)

Nobody can help me ?


----------



## trh411 (May 8, 2014)

Try installing devel/p5-Locale-gettext separately:

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
make NO_STAGE=yes install clean
```
If that works, re-try your www/apache installation.


----------



## Ant0k (May 8, 2014)

Thanks, apache is installing. I don't have any error for the moment.

EDIT : thanks you for your help, apache is installed.


----------

